# Wheels Help! Platin Wheels?



## Bimmer Bukkake (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys I picked up a set of wheels called Platin with 225/45/17 tires on them. I neglected to see what series and year BMW the guy had these on, although, I believe it was a 3 series. Only one of them has slight curb rash. I'm not sure where he got these because as far as I can tell from my research they only make them in Europe. The only site I could find with any info on them was there website which is all in German with a crappy translator. I am basically wanting to know if anyone has any experience with these, what they are worth (with the tires on, they have about 5% tread and are Nexen Winguard Sport tires), and what BMWs and anything else they fit on. Thanks.


----------

